# ice conditions



## ErieEye

Wanted to give a heads up on how the ice is looking here in fostoria. Reservoir 5 has been completely covered for several days now. I picked up a large rock and was able to break through with a couple good wacks right along shore. Measured 3" with a tape measure. Res 6 is probably 75% covered. Hopefully the ice on res 5 survives this little warm up. If it does it could be safe by the latter part of next week. Water is still a bit dirty though.


----------



## sdkohio

Thanks for the update!


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks for the update. Haven't gotten out to check anything yet but will post once i make the rounds. Pretty amazing how fast the ice set up but the next 2 days are sure going to weaken it. Next week is looking promising.


----------



## ress

NO ice at all in Findlay.


----------



## mrw2713

I'm going to drive by res. 5 and 6 in fostoria while I'm out doing some running. Will have an update soon!


----------



## ErieEye

Looks like it's gonna be a while before 5 and 6 are fishable. They pumped more water into them with this last rain. Gonna be a few weeks before they clear up. Should be some decent water in reservoirs 1, 3 and 4. Assuming the dnr put trout in #3 this past year, that'll probably be the first ice fishing I try this year.


----------



## mrw2713

Lumberjack has 3in at the ramp. Only 1/2 in of good ice though. One jab and my spud bar went through. Trout were released in the spring but I'm not sure how many.


----------



## DangerDave

Bay is covered out by whites landing. Last week when it froze up the wind shoved all the ice to the south side so it gave us a jump start on the springs but not sure how it fared after saturday, friday looked good. Anyhow it was covered as far as the eye can see yesterday. Warm temps this weekend should melt the snow on top then cold next week should freeze what melted on top and we should have decent ish ice next weekend. Might test it with the spud bar this weekend just to get an idear of where were at but I'll update


----------



## Scum_Frog

as long as we dont get a lot of rain I think we will be fine out at whites.....by fine I mean not losing it and restarting not "fine" fishable ice lol. Only thing that will suck is all the runoff that bay will be chocolate doodoo reallllllly bad right now. Hopefully after these "warm" two days followed by a solid week of below freezing temps water will clean up and put 4-5" of ice on the bay.....man that would be nice! I'll try checking clyde res friday and give an update!


----------



## ErieEye

Anyone looking to venture out onto fostorias reservoirs this weekend is gonna have to be extremely careful. There are a couple of persistent open spots on both reservoirs 3 and 5 out in the middle of each. If the wind would die enough to allow those spots to skim over you could go from safe ice to skim ice in the matter of one step. There are also some shoreline area that are still open. It's hard to believe these areas stayed open last night given that res 6 went from no ice yesterday to completely froze this morning.


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks for the update ErieEye, would have assumed just about everything be solid after last night. Hell, couldn't get my front storm door open to let the dog out because the seal froze last night! Wild card in my back pocket is the old reservoir over here. It only bottoms out at about 6' so is usually ready before other reservoirs. Hope to check it out but earliest i would even be able to fish will be late on Saturday or Sunday. Forecast (for Friday) has changed a little since last time i looked so maybe they will be off by a few degrees and we will get snow instead of rain.


----------



## laynhardwood

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the update ErieEye, would have assumed just about everything be solid after last night. Hell, couldn't get my front storm door open to let the dog out because the seal froze last night! Wild card in my back pocket is the old reservoir over here. It only bottoms out at about 6' so is usually ready before other reservoirs. Hope to check it out but earliest i would even be able to fish will be late on Saturday or Sunday. Forecast (for Friday) has changed a little since last time i looked so maybe they will be off by a few degrees and we will get snow instead of rain.


Is that old reservoir off rt4


----------



## AtticaFish

Both are pretty much on RT4. The new one is just on the South edge of town, have to go into the water plant entrance to get back to it. New res is between 20' and 30' deep, depending on how full they fill it and it does fluctuate. They pump in from the NE corner. The old reservoir is almost a stones throw to the South in the little village (Attica suburb - ha!) of Caroline, right next to Honey Creek. Old one is only 6' deep, they no longer pump into it. Is usually weedy as heck, but there were no weeds to speak of this year. Gills, crappie, bass, cats & carp are plentiful but not much quality.


----------



## laynhardwood

AtticaFish said:


> Both are pretty much on RT4. The new one is just on the South edge of town, have to go into the water plant entrance to get back to it. New res is between 20' and 30' deep, depending on how full they fill it and it does fluctuate. They pump in from the NE corner. The old reservoir is almost a stones throw to the South in the little village (Attica suburb - ha!) of Caroline, right next to Honey Creek. Old one is only 6' deep, they no longer pump into it. Is usually weedy as heck, but there were no weeds to speak of this year. Gills, crappie, bass, cats & carp are plentiful but not much quality.


I have fished it with my nephew before we watched a race at the dirt track some years ago. I was just wondering if that was the same reservoir I was thinking about.


----------



## laynhardwood

It is a long ways from my house but I like to fish new places and try to figure things out.


----------



## AtticaFish

They both show up on Google maps..... if you look close you can probably see me fishing on the sat image. ha! I am up there quite a bit. Very few people fish the new one but quite a few fish the old res. Old res is small and shallow and has the quantity, not much to figure out. New res is much bigger/deeper and has better quality size fish but sure is a tough nut to crack.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have not tried the new reservoir yet. I will try it this year if we get good prolonged cold spell. I will let you know if I'm ever thinking about trying it.


----------



## jonlpeck922

Dave do u still have the same cell number?


----------



## jonlpeck922

DangerDave said:


> Bay is covered out by whites landing. Last week when it froze up the wind shoved all the ice to the south side so it gave us a jump start on the springs but not sure how it fared after saturday, friday looked good. Anyhow it was covered as far as the eye can see yesterday. Warm temps this weekend should melt the snow on top then cold next week shoul freeze what melted on top and we should have decent ish ice next weekend. Might test it with the spud bar this weekend just to get an idear of where were at but I'll update


 u got the same number?


----------



## AtticaFish

Just checked my pond again and it is only up to 3"...... and the top 2" of that is pure white junk from last weeks warm up. Hoping to check the 2 reservoirs here tomorrow after i drop the kids off at school. Not holding my breath for this weekend.


----------



## ress

Findlay #2 just froze over last night. Crack around the edge 6' out and a couple running out to the middle. It will be a good week or so before its ready. Old rule of thumb, inch a day as long as it stays 30 or below once froze over.


----------



## ErieEye

Drilled 5" at the ramp at fostoria res 3. Res 5 had 4 1/2" but the water was brown. Stood on the dock at res 6 and drilled 3 1/2". That kinda surprised me, it's only been froze for 2 nights. Hopefully this warm up doesn't screw it up.


----------



## AtticaFish

Checked the old reservoir this morning, don't see it being fishable by the weekend. Busted through on one hit with the bar. All of it had the milky top layer too. Opposite corner looked like it either had clear ice or possibly open water, i did not make the walk around. Then went to head up the hill to the new res and my little Cobalt that could just couldn't make it up the hill. Drift and icy drive stopped me dead and had to get the wife to bring the truck to pull me out. Never did make it up the hill to even look.


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out and around today..... walking on docks, not the ice. If anyone tries to get out on the ice in NW OH either tomorrow or over the next few days before we get these forcasted deep freeze temps, please be careful. Between the snow that was on the ice and then the rain, there are lots of variations in thickness on places i have been. It is 3 to 4 inches in one spot then 20 feet away there might be an open channel. Spud spud spud if you do get out.

Fished the docks at my Dad's marina in West Harbor today. 1st fish was a 7.5" perch and went in the bucket. Biggest fish after that was about 4.5". Caught perch, bluegill, crappie, whitebass and some kind of shiner. Ice varied from 4" of ice good enough to hold my weight to 3" of slush to open at the end of the dock. Here is what size he majority were.....









Tried at the East Harbor SP Marina docks (actually in West Harbor) and only marked a few fish, not bites at all. There was another guy fishing there and he said he drove out to the East Harbor campground launch and said there was actually someone out on the ice there. I did not make it out that way.

















Headed back south with tail between my legs. Took this picture from Rt 2 heading over the bay. Picture is looking in the general direction of Whites Landing. It looks like pure mush right now. There were some big ice heaves in the main channel in the area between the 2 piers of old Bay Bridge.









Stopped at Resthaven #8 going past just to check. Here is looking from the HDCP dock....

























Ice looked a little better down by the boat launch....

























I cleaned my ONE fish and stuck it in the fridge. Then made a trip to the basement freezer to get some walleye and bluegill out for dinner tomorrow. All i can say is use caution if you are getting out this week! Conditions will hopefully be better for next weekend.


----------



## laynhardwood

I know I said I wasn't going to fish on 2" of ice but I did walk across the 2" of ice to get to the 3" of ice that's about 40 yards out on East Harbor. We spent a couple hours with a spud exploring. We went north from the parking lot around the little inlet. Got on the ice with the aid of a board. The water is dirty and didn't catch any fish. It was fun to get out and it got the juices flowing.


----------



## laynhardwood

I did catch 3 of the smallest bluegill I have ever seen off the dock at pond 8. Didn't even need a spud


----------



## AtticaFish

Dude, we must have practically been following each other around. Wish i would have known you would be up there.


----------



## laynhardwood

Sorry I tried to send you a pm this morning but my Ohub app wasn't working.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yeah, whole site was f'd up last night and i didn't even bother looking this morning. Hoping next weekend i can stay South of Erie.

Was there any open water in East Harbor other than along shore? I'm guessing clear at the end by the channel to the lake was open but wondering if there were any other areas.


----------



## laynhardwood

Ya there was a spot out from the launch and another spot about 2-300 yards off the launch in the dredge channel that was open with ducks in it.


----------



## ErieEye

laynhardwood said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to fish on 2" of ice but I did walk across the 2" of ice to get to the 3" of ice that's about 40 yards out on East Harbor. We spent a couple hours with a spud exploring. We went north from the parking lot around the little inlet. Got on the ice with the aid of a board. The water is dirty and didn't catch any fish. It was fun to get out and it got the juices flowing.
> View attachment 200648
> View attachment 200649


That's gonna be the problem with east harbor. As long as the main lake is mostly ice free, every time the wind blows out of the north or northeast, it'll muddy the lake up and transfer that muddy water into east harbor.


----------



## laynhardwood

Ya it's common hopefully the lake gets some ice on it soon. I plan on fishing east harbor again next weekend when I can do some more exploring. Yesterday wasn't really a good day to explore much.


----------



## AtticaFish

By next weekend, betting we will all have more options.


----------



## laynhardwood

It's true I can't wait for some of my favorite above grounds to get some ice


----------



## mmeyer1977

AtticaFish said:


> Got out and around today..... walking on docks, not the ice. If anyone tries to get out on the ice in NW OH either tomorrow or over the next few days before we get these forcasted deep freeze temps, please be careful. Between the snow that was on the ice and then the rain, there are lots of variations in thickness on places i have been. It is 3 to 4 inches in one spot then 20 feet away there might be an open channel. Spud spud spud if you do get out.
> 
> Fished the docks at my Dad's marina in West Harbor today. 1st fish was a 7.5" perch and went in the bucket. Biggest fish after that was about 4.5". Caught perch, bluegill, crappie, whitebass and some kind of shiner. Ice varied from 4" of ice good enough to hold my weight to 3" of slush to open at the end of the dock. Here is what size he majority were.....
> View attachment 200638
> 
> 
> Tried at the East Harbor SP Marina docks (actually in West Harbor) and only marked a few fish, not bites at all. There was another guy fishing there and he said he drove out to the East Harbor campground launch and said there was actually someone out on the ice there. I did not make it out that way.
> View attachment 200639
> 
> View attachment 200640
> 
> 
> Headed back south with tail between my legs. Took this picture from Rt 2 heading over the bay. Picture is looking in the general direction of Whites Landing. It looks like pure mush right now. There were some big ice heaves in the main channel in the area between the 2 piers of old Bay Bridge.
> View attachment 200641
> 
> 
> Stopped at Resthaven #8 going past just to check. Here is looking from the HDCP dock....
> View attachment 200642
> 
> View attachment 200643
> 
> View attachment 200644
> 
> 
> Ice looked a little better down by the boat launch....
> View attachment 200645
> 
> View attachment 200646
> 
> View attachment 200647
> 
> 
> I cleaned my ONE fish and stuck it in the fridge. Then made a trip to the basement freezer to get some walleye and bluegill out for dinner tomorrow. All i can say is use caution if you are getting out this week! Conditions will hopefully be better for next weekend.


Was the type of shiner you caught a smelt?


----------



## ErieEye

Drove around and checked out fostorias reservoirs today. Res #3 and 5 both had a few extra holes open up during that warm up. Reservoirs 1 and 6 both stayed totally ice covered. Reservoir 4 had a little more open water along the south shoreline but the north side stayed ice covered. Hoping to try res 6 later in the week. Hopefully the water will be relatively clear.


----------



## AtticaFish

mmeyer1977 said:


> Was the type of shiner you caught a smelt?


Funny you mention it, because it crossed my mind after i threw it back. I've never caught a smelt to my knowledge so tossed it back without even a thought to take a picture. It was probably 5" long and i know it was not an emerald. There were times when my flasher was darn near filled with marks that would simply come and go as the fish would swim through the transducer cone. I was assuming they were shad until i caught that one. Lots and lots of bites i could not get a hook into.


Finally got up to check the new reservoir here in Attica while i was hauling water this morning. It is maybe only 1/3rd covered with ice. Kind of crazy because the shore ice is 2.5" of great looking clear black ice (strong enough to hold my weight) for maybe 20 yards out then open water. I'm bummed because i was hoping it would be ready by next weekend.


----------



## fisherboy

Doubt it was a smelt. Don't know of any inland lakes in Ohio with smelt. Used to catch a few in Lake Erie thru the ice while perch fishing but that has been years & years ago. & I am referring to Maumee Bay (& nearby


----------



## laynhardwood

fisherboy said:


> Doubt it was a smelt. Don't know of any inland lakes in Ohio with smelt. Used to catch a few in Lake Erie thru the ice while perch fishing but that has been years & years ago. & I am referring to Maumee Bay (& nearby


He caught it in west harbor not inland so good chance it was a smelt.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yes, it was in West Harbor. Every winter i see the reports out East where people are either catching or looking for smelt, but have never really heard of anyone on the West end of Erie catching them or even looking for them. Kicking myself for not taking a picture, but had other marks on the flasher so just chucked it back quick since it wasn't what i was hoping for. My Dad mentioned to me that he was catching some oversize 'shiners' while he was bluegill fishing the area this fall. I'm going to see if he ever took a picture of one. The marinas i have been in up on WH must be a major perch nursery for Erie. The little 2" to 5" perch have been thick in there the last few years.

As for inland ice, going to get out and check some once this wind calms down on Wednesday or Thrusday. If the ice is still no good, may just have to make the trip up to East Harbor on the coming weekend.


----------



## laynhardwood

I start school again this week but time permitting I will also be fishing east harbor. I have caught many smelt ice fishing around spritzer marina in Lorain and the vermilion river while steelhead fishing through the ice


----------



## ErieEye

Just drilled a few holes off the ramp at fostoria res 6. We have 4" of perfect clear ice so far. Definitely going to need your ice cleats.


----------



## laynhardwood

That's good to hear be safe out there


----------



## catfish1605

Is Fostoria #6 still real low?


----------



## ErieEye

catfish1605 said:


> Is Fostoria #6 still real low?


It's down a little, no where near as bad as it was. The stumps at the back end are under water.


----------



## Gills63

Just got back from checking a few ponds. Definitely not an even freeze on any of them. The one I spudded from shore went through in 3-4 hits. The other I walked out a few feet and hit where it looked thinner. Went through in 2-3 hits. Parts of the ponds looked better but patches of open water on both I spudded. Be careful if you go walking. The ice you walk on might not be as thick as last place you checked. Ponds were in Wyandot county.

I was expecting better results and had planned on going out in the morning. Debating on trying fostoria 6 would prefer not go alone on that skinny of ice.


----------



## ErieEye

I'm planning on trying 6 tomorrow, just not sure when I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Gills63

Erie, any better details on where you checked? Were you over fishable water or literally at the ramp?


----------



## ErieEye

Checked at the end of the ramp. Been watching all 6 reservoirs for 2 weeks now. Res 6 is the only reservoir that didn't open up in spots during that last thaw. It's been completely froze over since a week ago Sunday. I'm expecting to find 5" tomorrow.


----------



## Gills63

Fair enough. I may give it a go in the morning. I'll post results.


----------



## OhioMadMan

I seen a lot of ponds today along the E-ways with open water at one end in Ottawa and Wood co. today.


----------



## AtticaFish

It is kinda crazy this year how much i am seeing even small/shallow waters that have areas of open water right up against areas that have been locked in for almost 2 weeks. Going to mean lots of variation once everything LOOKS solid. Way different than the last 2 years. I have a 6" Nils on the way to my door because i didn't want the extra weight of my power Eskimo to lug around while the ice is still less than 10". Sure hope it get here soon. Tread lightly everyone and please stay safe.


----------



## fisherboy

Saw a guy setting up his shanty at Meadowbrook (Tol Met Park) this evening. I sat & talked to him (inside the shanty of course) until quitting time. No bites or fish on his camera or marks on his flasher. But it was interesting to talk to him.


----------



## Raylaser

fisherboy said:


> Saw a guy setting up his shanty at Meadowbrook (Tol Met Park) this evening. I sat & talked to him (inside the shanty of course) until quitting time. No bites or fish on his camera or marks on his flasher. But it was interesting to talk to him.


Fisherboy, you talking about Wiregrass Lake?


----------



## AtticaFish

Anyone here have a chance to check the ice at Killdeer reservoir yet? Or does anyone here EVER fish it? Not really sure if it would even be considered NW or not. Also posted my question in the hardwater forum, but not sure i will get an answer there either. Seems like it is tough to track down any reports from Killdeer during summer or winter. I know i've heard complaints that they can unexpectedly lower the water level and can cause ice issues late during ice season. DNR is concerned that the dike will fail - blah, blah, blah - so they try to keep the level very low the whole year. I know it is a big lake so wind might keep it from locking up, but several of the 'reefs' are exposed now so it is not quite so wide open anymore. Overall water temps should be lower as well because it is only a fraction of the depth that it once was. .....................anyone?

Thursday is sounding like a decent day, so may just have to play hooky (literally) from work. Looking for options.


----------



## ress

Good one: "hooky".ha


----------



## Gills63

I'll keep my ears open regarding killdeer. I rarely make it down that way. 

I ended up not going out today. Didn't feel like sitting out in those temps.


----------



## ErieEye

I ended up not going out today. Didn't feel like sitting out in those temps.[/QUOTE]
Same here. Definitely going out in the morning though. Supposed to be a light south wind tomorrow.


----------



## ohiobuck

AtticaFish said:


> Anyone here have a chance to check the ice at Killdeer reservoir yet? Or does anyone here EVER fish it? Not really sure if it would even be considered NW or not. Also posted my question in the hardwater forum, but not sure i will get an answer there either. Seems like it is tough to track down any reports from Killdeer during summer or winter. I know i've heard complaints that they can unexpectedly lower the water level and can cause ice issues late during ice season. DNR is concerned that the dike will fail - blah, blah, blah - so they try to keep the level very low the whole year. I know it is a big lake so wind might keep it from locking up, but several of the 'reefs' are exposed now so it is not quite so wide open anymore. Overall water temps should be lower as well because it is only a fraction of the depth that it once was. .....................anyone?
> 
> Thursday is sounding like a decent day, so may just have to play hooky (literally) from work. Looking for options.


I have fished it a few times and have done well on crappie at dark


----------



## ohiobuck

I fished both Findlay res 1 and 2 this evening. Both have 5"-6 inches of good clear ice where I checked but I did see a few bad spots along the banks


----------



## ress

I drove up on 2 and it had what looked like a huge white stripe curling out and maybe all the way across. What was that ohiobuck, a crack that caught blowing snow?


----------



## ohiobuck

ress said:


> I drove up on 2 and it had what looked like a huge white stripe curling out and maybe all the way across. What was that ohiobuck, a crack that caught blowing snow?


Saw that looks like it opened up in the last warm up we had I was right out by it with no problems


----------



## AtticaFish

Cool, thanks for the input ohiobuck. Now hopefully someone gets a chance to get up there and bang a hole in the ice and report back. Did you have any luck in Findlay? If both of those are locked in.... thinking Killdeer has a pretty good possibility of being ready. Hell, i don't care where, i just want to hear my flasher spinning and light up with some marks.


----------



## Gills63

I'm planning on trying tomorrow morning also. Just not sure where.


----------



## Gills63

Sent ya a pm Attica.


----------



## fisherboy

Raylaser said:


> Fisherboy, you talking about Wiregrass Lake?


Yes I was. Did a little open water fishing this afternoon. At a quarry elsewhere. Not a bite


----------



## DangerDave

Ice Shoves off of whites. Wait a few days.


----------



## ErieEye

I'm out at fostoria res 6 right now. Ice is between 6 and 8". Maybe 2' of visibility. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye said:


> I'm out at fostoria res 6 right now. Ice is between 6 and 8". Maybe 2' of visibility. We'll see how it goes.


Good luck - i will be out making the rounds tomorrow!


----------



## laynhardwood

Willard res is finally frozen it was open water Monday. I have a friend who lives in Greenwich and he looked this morning. It's not the perch fishery it once was but it's got some nice gills


----------



## sdkohio

I was planning on heading to Fostoria shortly. Let me know how it goes


----------



## Raylaser

fisherboy said:


> Yes I was. Did a little open water fishing this afternoon. At a quarry elsewhere. Not a bite


Thanks Fisherboy!! While you were there did the guy fishing stay in one place or was he moving around the lake (or had he moved around before you got there)? Curious that he didn't even mark any fish on his electronics even if he didn't catch any for sure would have thought he'd mark some. thanks!


----------



## ErieEye

Starting the season off in style! LOL


----------



## ErieEye

I'll be darn.


----------



## mrw2713

Now that's starting the season off in style! Nice!!!!


----------



## AtticaFish

........and why am i sitting at work today? ugh!


----------



## laynhardwood

ErieEye said:


> I'll be darn.
> View attachment 200903


That's more like it nicely done. Work sucks


----------



## Raylaser

ErieEye said:


> View attachment 200902
> Starting the season off in style! LOL


Hey, I think they make good fish tacos if you clean them up right and cook them without freezing them they are tasty treats. Not sure why so many guys out there don't like them.


----------



## ErieEye

Raylaser said:


> Hey, I think they make good fish tacos if you clean them up right and cook them without freezing them they are tasty treats. Not sure why so many guys out there don't like them.


I try and get a few messes of white perch each season through the ice. Just cut off the dark meat and fry em up. Delicious.


----------



## sdkohio

Just parked and heading out


----------



## Gills63

Just got home from private pond. Didn't stay long or go out far since I was solo. 2 lg mouth. About 10 gills. Biggest couple were about 9 inches. Ice was 6-7 inches and it was singing.


----------



## sdkohio

I was headed to the edge of the stump field drops off, but not having seen it earlier this week that crack made me nervous.


----------



## laynhardwood

Was the crack wet


----------



## ErieEye

Slow but getting some action


----------



## sdkohio

No. It was iced over. I was just a bit leery being the first time out. I fished for 2 hours  nothing....


----------



## laynhardwood

Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## fishman496

AtticaFish said:


> Funny you mention it, because it crossed my mind after i threw it back. I've never caught a smelt to my knowledge so tossed it back without even a thought to take a picture. It was probably 5" long and i know it was not an emerald. There were times when my flasher was darn near filled with marks that would simply come and go as the fish would swim through the transducer cone. I was assuming they were shad until i caught that one. Lots and lots of bites i could not get a hook into.
> 
> 
> Finally got up to check the new reservoir here in Attica while i was hauling water this morning. It is maybe only 1/3rd covered with ice. Kind of crazy because the shore ice is 2.5" of great looking clear black ice (strong enough to hold my weight) for maybe 20 yards out then open water. I'm bummed because i was hoping it would be ready by next weekend.



without seeing it .....it was probably a golden shiner. Deep bodied and brownish silver. I've caught some pretty big ones out of the harbor too......I'd say up to 12"ers. No good to eat just throwem back.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Ice was 6-7" at the pond I was at, and is was singing and popping like crazy... making ice!!!


----------



## mrw2713

Anyone going to be out in fostoria in the am? I'm Planning on hitting either 3 or 6


----------



## Wandawega1

Fished Metamora Reservoirs today. 4-5 inches of ices throughout the lower reservoir. Sorted through a lot of dinks for a handful of keeper perch. Also got two bass in the 14-16 in range.


----------



## fisherboy

Ray
It was late & windy. He had a tent like shanty & it was a pain to set up. He stayed at the 1 spot which in my opinion was too close to shore. He was more interested in just getting out to check his equipment


----------



## ErieEye

I hate to say it but fostorias reservoir 3 looks like a death trap. All those open areas have finally froze over. I'll guarantee there isn't 1 1/2" of ice covering those holes. Hopefully the neighborhood kids stay off.


----------



## mrw2713

Yeah I noticed that. I'm gonna stay off that for now. I'm on my way to #6 now to give that a try. How was the water clarity there? I don't have a flasher only a camera hoping to get to use it lol


----------



## Weekender#1

I drove up to the top of both Findlay Res yesterday and ran into our good friend and fellow OGFer Yonderfisherman. Both of us were checking the ice at the Res. Number 2(or new res) had iced over and I could see where someone had drilled about 10 yards and 60 yards out but I saw no one on the water. Then at the old Res I saw 2 people one right in the middle of the res and the other had walked all the way across with shanty and were fishing the other side. So all I am saying is guys are out on both bodies of water, I would advise to use extreme caution near any pump house .


----------



## Bucket Mouth

That channel cat is clean!


----------



## ohdeer78

Wandawega1 said:


> Fished Metamora Reservoirs today. 4-5 inches of ices throughout the lower reservoir. Sorted through a lot of dinks for a handful of keeper perch. Also got two bass in the 14-16 in range.


Can anyone fish metamora? never knew they had 1


----------



## mrw2713

Hey Erie eye. Are you the guy I just talked to on 6?


----------



## ErieEye

Yup that was me and my dad. We've got 1 saugeye so far and lost one at the bottom of the hole.


----------



## mrw2713

Nice! ! I havnt had a bite.Lol well good luck nd be safe.


----------



## mrw2713

Was a bust for me. Hopefully I have better luck tomorrow down at Indian lake.


----------



## Raylaser

fisherboy said:


> Ray
> It was late & windy. He had a tent like shanty & it was a pain to set up. He stayed at the 1 spot which in my opinion was too close to shore. He was more interested in just getting out to check his equipment


Thanks Fisherboy!!!


----------



## ErieEye

Slow morning for us. 1 saugeye and 1 crappie. Lost 1 saugeye at the bottom of the hole. Missed probably 5 other bites.


----------



## Wandawega1

ohdeer78 said:


> Can anyone fish metamora? never knew they had 1


Ya, open to the public. Confirmed with a city employee, and he even can me some pointers on where to fish it.


----------



## mrw2713

Where are you getting your minnows erieEye? Carl's on 12 or cindys on 23? I picked up plenty of spikes and waxies down at Indian last weekend. Havnt been by to see who's got what around here yet.


----------



## ErieEye

Actually not using minnows. Been using aerojigs in 1/64 and 1/32 oz. Been dressing them with 1" gulp minnows. Chartreuse was actually the better color today. Yesterday was pink.


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice looking rig


----------



## mrw2713

Ok cool I'll have to pick some up nd give em a try. Thanks !!!


----------



## mrw2713

My Indian lake trip has been postponed so it looks like I'm going to hit #6 again tomorrow morning. I'll pick up a few new jigs and some gulp minnows and give em a try. If you don't mind me asking. How are you jigging them? Nd how far off bottem? Without a flasher its a little difficult to find em on my own lol


----------



## ErieEye

Just a heads up, I got mine at dicks in Findlay. The most important thing when rigging it is to position the knot so it's at the back of the eyelet. By doing that the jig will hang horizontal rather than vertical. Rigging it this way allows the jig to swim as you slowly raise and lower it. It's kinda similar to how a jigging Rapala swims as you jig it. All the fish I've caught have been on the bottom. Honestly not having electronics is gonna make it kinda difficult. All the fish I catch I first see on my electronics. How the fish is responding to my jig dictates how I'm gonna work it.


----------



## laynhardwood

No electronics calls for a live minnow IMO


----------



## mrw2713

Ok thanks for the tips! I'm going to try both gulp and live tomorrow. I'll try the eyelet tip for sure! I tried my camera today but it was pointless! Couldn't see a thing only about 6 in. Of visibility had it in about 2 min and put it away lol hopefully I get lucky tomorrow. I need to catch a fish lol


----------



## laynhardwood

I have a set up that has both camera and flasher and use flasher 90%of the time. The camera isn't very effective in most places


----------



## laynhardwood

When it does work though it is totally worth it. It's one thing to see marks and hope they are perch or walleye it's another thing to actually know what type of fish it is and watch it react to your presentation.


----------



## Raylaser

laynhardwood said:


> When it does work though it is totally worth it. It's one thing to see marks and hope they are perch or walleye it's another thing to actually know what type of fish it is and watch it react to your presentation.


X2 on the flasher vs. camera. I use my flasher most of the time as well. Love the camera but not usable in many of the water conditions or when it's too sunny to see the screen effectively. But when you can use it, sure beats the back ache you get when sight fishing!!!


----------



## mrw2713

I tried fostorias #6 against this morning for about 2 hours and yet another bust. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in a flasher for next season!


----------



## catfish1605

You won't regret it, I never leave home without it. It doesn't guarantee you'll catch fish, but it sure makes it easier to find them. If they're suspended without a flasher it's pretty much just luck if you get into them.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Does anyone have ice thickness for beaver creek, fostoria reservoirs (lecomte and veterans memorial)


----------



## mrw2713

Yeah luck is not on my side so far lol as for fostorias le compte (#5) I have not been,on the ice yet due to a lot of open water late into the freeze. To many thin spots for me! I've been on veterans (#6) a couple times and have found nothing less than 6in.


----------



## ErieEye

flyfishtrout said:


> Does anyone have ice thickness for beaver creek, fostoria reservoirs (lecomte and veterans memorial)[/QUOTE
> As was said veterans has no less than 6". Veterans is the only res in fostoria that I would recommend for ice fishing from a safety standpoint this season. There was somebody fishing lecomte this afternoon. However there was open water in several spots maybe 4 days ago. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## ErieEye

mrw2713 said:


> I tried fostorias #6 against this morning for about 2 hours and yet another bust. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in a flasher for next season!


You don't have to invest in a high dollar flasher (even though they are awfully nice) to catch fish. The unit I'm using now is the lowrance that I use on my boat, just bought an extra transducer and mount. Before I got this I used a inexpensive eagle depth finder that I got from Walmart. Just took a little hillbilly enginuity to make it work.


----------



## mrw2713

I'll definitely look into that! I'm getting a boat before spring, so I'm going to have to get a fish finder as well. I have not looked into them much yet but is there a certain one or function that will work for ice as well?


----------



## TopCat

Anybody ever fish Harrison Lake out by Fayette? Talked with a DNR guy who suggested it as a crappie location for ice fishing. He said the crappie numbers are really good there. I'm thinking about going out there on Sunday. If I don't go there, I'll probably go to Wauseon, or maybe Delta or Archbold. My wife is not nuts about me ice fishing by myself, so if anyone wants to go PM me.


----------



## ErieEye

mrw2713 said:


> I'll definitely look into that! I'm getting a boat before spring, so I'm going to have to get a fish finder as well. I have not looked into them much yet but is there a certain one or function that will work for ice as well?


Mine is a lowrance elite 5. I've had it for probably 4 years or better. It's got the GPS with it. It has an "ice mode" built into it also. I really like the split screen flasher which has the flasher on one half the screen and normal sonar on the other. Seams to show fish on the bottom pretty well. And like I said it pulls double duty on the ice and the boat.


----------



## FISHHEAD22

TopCat said:


> Anybody ever fish Harrison Lake out by Fayette? Talked with a DNR guy who suggested it as a crappie location for ice fishing. He said the crappie numbers are really good there. I'm thinking about going out there on Sunday. If I don't go there, I'll probably go to Wauseon, or maybe Delta or Archbold. My wife is not nuts about me ice fishing by myself, so if anyone wants to go PM me.


Fish at Harrison the last couple of years have been running small. before that it was a nice place to catch bass, crappie, bluegills and catfish.Was thinking of giving it a shot today I will post when I'm back


----------



## flyfishtrout

I'll have to give res. #6 in fostoria a try then, and as for beavercreek does anyone have the ice depth, and any recommendations for what depth I should fish for crappie in beavercreek. I usually just go for saugeyes, walleye, and perch but I want to start getting into crappie and bluegill


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out on both reservoirs here in Attica this afternoon. Old reservoir (shallow one in Caroline) had about 8" of ice. Close to 95% of the ice looked consistent, all nice and clear. There was only 1 corner - the NE - that froze late and i did not go that far over. Cut a bunch of holes but didn't even mark a fish. Bottom couple feet of the lake is pretty weedy.

Stopped at the new reservoir too, it sure froze strange. Took a long time for the center to freeze and the edge was froze for almost a week first. Took a couple pics and merged them in PhotoShop...........




























I worked my way out to where it changed but didn't go out any farther. The ice i was on was 7" of beautiful black ice. Popped a couple holes and was out over 18 FOW. Did mark a couple fish but they showed little interest. The opposite end - North corner - had a bigger area that froze early too, so it might have a bigger area with the better ice. Will have to walk out and around to check it out later.


----------



## runningantelope

Planned on fishing Upper Sandusky #2 today but was greated by a sign posted near the east entrance that said unsafe ice stay off. So I headed over to Killdeer. 6 inches of ice at the main reservoir next to the boat ramp. Decided to check out pond #33 and saw some guys out fishing so I gave it a shot. Ice was 4-6 inches depending where you went. Fishing was slow but the pond was very busy. Multiple people fishing throughout the day plus about 12 ice skaters.


----------



## AtticaFish

runningantelope said:


> ...............So I headed over to Killdeer. 6 inches of ice at the main reservoir next to the boat ramp.................


Thanks for the update. Did you see any tracks or holes out on the ice at the reservoir?


----------



## ress

I must be wuss n out. I didn't go today. That NNE 20 with gusts to 28 mph kept me off the ice.
I checked out Findlay 1 and 2 and there were guys out. Not sure if anyone caught anything. 
Went up to VB to get waxies and minnows for tomarrow. Got a good cup of coffee at speedway and headed to Foe-Town. No one fishing anywhere over there. Nice day out but too windy for me.


----------



## DangerDave

Ice shove again last night on the bay by whites. The docks on the bay side of the cove are all jacked up and ice around the edges is iffy again. Ran into another guy out there spudin around and he decided not to go out too. Warm temps next week mean the bay will probably be done for the year unless we get some cold late season days.


----------



## catfish1605

We went to Fostoria #6 today. We ended up with 4 crappies and 2 channel cats. We marked very few fish and most of those wouldn't bite. It might be better with minnows we only had waxworms.


----------



## runningantelope

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the update. Did you see any tracks or holes out on the ice at the reservoir?


Might of seen a few holes next to the small island near the ramp.


----------



## TopCat

I'm headed to Wauseon, right now. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Weekender#1

5 of us went out on a local upground Res for the last hour of light last night. Only 1 hit between us all but it was landed and a nice 17-18 inch Saugeye. The fish was caught on a jigging rapala, parrot color, on drop off near shore. Ice was 5-6 inches where we were.


----------



## TopCat

Good ice at Wauseon, four to five inches thick. Clear. Plenty of people fishing the upper and lower reservoirs, and a good number of fish caught. I fished the upper reservoir for about two hours. The wind is brutal, so if you fish Wauseon and have a shanty, you'll be ahead of the game. That said, I didn't, so I only spent about two hours fishing it today. I picked up a number of small perch and a few small white bass in 10 to 20 feet of water on waxworms and on a jigging spoon. However, I saw plenty of nice perch caught by others. Most of those came from right on the bottom in the deeper portions of the lake. I'm not sure how the people fishing on the lower reservoir were doing, but there were about a half a dozen people fishing there when I left. I'm going to give it a try a little later in the season if the ice holds up.


----------



## ress

Just got back from Findlay 1 &2. Ice has broken away from shore 15 feet or so on 1. The South shore ice has sank a foot or two. A couple big heaves near the launch ramp. Two guys were out and as one came in he was shocked that it had broke up. We determend he would have to walk either to the East or West shore to get off. He said the other guy still out has a handicap. I had to leave so hope all went well. On 2 the same happend on the West shore. Not sure why but clear 7 inches of ice broke and sank. Saw a couple very nice perch.


----------



## ErieEye

ress said:


> Just got back from Findlay 1 &2. Ice has broken away from shore 15 feet or so on 1. The South shore ice has sank a foot or two. A couple big heaves near the launch ramp. Two guys were out and as one came in he was shocked that it had broke up. We determend he would have to walk either to the East or West shore to get off. He said the other guy still out has a handicap. I had to leave so hope all went well. On 2 the same happend on the West shore. Not sure why but clear 7 inches of ice broke and sank. Saw a couple very nice perch.


This year nothing surprises me.


----------



## AtticaFish

ress said:


> Just got back from Findlay 1 &2.............


Wonder if they pumped in to them? I have seen that happen in the past on other reservoirs out this way. Not sure why else ice would sink under water other than that when the whole lake is locked up.


----------



## ErieEye

Slow day for us today. Got 1 saugeye, 1 catfish and 1 white perch Lost a good fish half way up. Watched several fish on the depth finder but just couldn't get them to bite. Oh well, got to enjoy the ice while it lasts.


----------



## AtticaFish

I sure hope their forecast if wrong. Ice right now looks excellent.

Bites were tough for me today too. Had quite a few marks, but had a hard time getting them to even come up off the bottom let alone commit to biting. Took home 4 so-so bluegill and 1 monster bluegill.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Ice was 5-7 inches thick, 1 17 inch saugeye from the res I fished


----------



## Weekender#1

As far as Ice, I drilled the first hole to check ice thickness and water was coming out at a fast pace to on top of the ice. It flooded the ice surface for a while. I drilled more holes within 10 yards but straight out and no water came out. I think the ice was frozen solid to the shoreline. They powers to be are filling the res, ice floats, the only way it sinks is if it is restricted. In one res this weekend I saw open water and active pumping in this created a huge open area.


----------



## runningantelope

Made it back to Killdeer to the main reservoir today. Ice was 7 inches and clear. Only saw some cloudy ice around the southwest corner. Didn't mark much but did manage a catfish and a dink perch. 

As it got closer to dark the ice was starting to puddle in places and the top of the ice was definitely starting to get softer.


----------



## AtticaFish

runningantelope said:


> Made it back to Killdeer to the main reservoir today..............


Would be a long haul from the launch ramp or a tough haul up and down the dike with gear............. but the SW corner and South side of the island is where i would love to try. I am determined to give it a try this year, if not through the ice going to take the kayak down there.

Forecast doe not look got to stiffen the ice back up, going to rot out quick i have a feeling.


----------



## ErieEye

Got another saugeye this evening. Very slow bite today. It was one of those days where they barely moved the spring bobber and there was almost no way to get the hook into them. Must have been grabbing tail on the gulp minnow and not even getting the hook into there mouth. Today's temps had very little effect on the ice. Still 7 1/2". Temps are supposed to be in the low 30s by morning and slowly fall after that. Should still have safe ice by next weekend. Beyond that who knows. The saugeyes are surprising me this year. I've been out to res 6 4 times and have caught a saugeye each time. Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## laynhardwood

ErieEye said:


> Got another saugeye this evening. Very slow bite today. It was one of those days where they barely moved the spring bobber and there was almost no way to get the hook into them. Must have been grabbing tail on the gulp minnow and not even getting the hook into there mouth. Today's temps had very little effect on the ice. Still 7 1/2". Temps are supposed to be in the low 30s by morning and slowly fall after that. Should still have safe ice by next weekend. Beyond that who knows. The saugeyes are surprising me this year. I've been out to res 6 4 times and have caught a saugeye each time. Hopefully that trend continues.


Good report sometimes I will see walleye or saugeye actual grab the head of the jig and not the business end. It is very frustrating to watch them mouth the jig head then just swim away. I haven't been able to fish my favorite upground yet this season. Hoping I can but we will need a cold second half of February.


----------



## ErieEye

Fished fostoria res 6 again today for 3 hours or so. Had a pretty good day. Finally found some crappies. Caught 8 crappies 5 of which were legal keepers. Biggest went 9 3/4". Missed quite a few bites. Was nice finding some active fish. Ice is still 6 3/4" to 7". Is a little open water at the ramp but I was able to step onto the ice from the dock. Only fished maybe 90 yards from the dock.


----------



## mrw2713

I'm hitting 6 in the morning hoping to break my streak of no fish! Lol where the crappie suspended or near bottom?


----------



## ErieEye

mrw2713 said:


> I'm hitting 6 in the morning hoping to break my streak of no fish! Lol where the crappie suspended or near bottom?


All but 1 was on the bottom.


----------



## Gills63

We're they on the west half? Curious because I've often considered checking the east half. The east side of that res. doesn't get much play. I wish they hadn't closed the lane on that side.


----------



## mrw2713

Thanks ErieEye. I'm hoping Cindy's bait on 23 has gotten in some minnows. I can't seem to get the hang of jigging plastic. I think I'll do a lot better with some live minnows!


----------



## ErieEye

Gills63 said:


> We're they on the west half? Curious because I've often considered checking the east half. The east side of that res. doesn't get much play. I wish they hadn't closed the lane on that side.


I fished straight out from shore. I have ice fished the east half the last 2 years. I really didn't do any better there than the west end. Ya I agree with you about them closing that lane. They really didn't have any choice though. Too many dirt bags going back there and dumping there garbage.


----------



## ErieEye

mrw2713 said:


> Thanks ErieEye. I'm hoping Cindy's bait on 23 has gotten in some minnows. I can't seem to get the hang of jigging plastic. I think I'll do a lot better with some live minnows!


My dad called cindys bait the other day. They didn't have any bait to speak off. You'll probably have to go to laffertys over in van buren.


----------



## ohiobuck

. Use caution on this part of #6 at all times it's where the under water line is they use to pump water in with . I've seen open water there during the coldest winters


----------



## ErieEye

Looks like anybody looking to do some ice fishing had better get out in these next few days. I seriously doubt that what ice is out there is gonna survive 4 days of upper 40 if not 50 degrees with some rain.


----------



## mrw2713

I'm heading out to #6 todAy. Will probably be my last time out for a while. Hopefully I have a good end to a fishless season!


----------



## AtticaFish

Fished at Bellevue #4 today, ice was still good when i walked off. Right around 7" and mostly clear with big white spots here and there on the lake. Last few holes i cut the ice was starting to come out of the hole like crystals instead of shaved ice so it is getting waffled out a little. Over night should get it all solid again for tomorrow, but it is only going to go downhill from there. There was a few spots way on the South shore that had water on top, but i did not get to close to see how bad it was.

Here's to a really cold February............


----------



## laynhardwood

AtticaFish said:


> Fished at Bellevue #4 today, ice was still good when i walked off. Right around 7" and mostly clear with big white spots here and there on the lake. Last few holes i cut the ice was starting to come out of the hole like crystals instead of shaved ice so it is getting waffled out a little. Over night should get it all solid again for tomorrow, but it is only going to go downhill from there. There was a few spots way on the South shore that had water on top, but i did not get to close to see how bad it was.
> 
> Here's to a really cold February............


Cheers  I'm with you I hope we get some more ice time. The extended outlook I saw Is calling for an extended cold period after this thaw. I'm hopeful for some more outings. How was the fishing on 4


----------



## laynhardwood

I caught some small bass and bluegill out of my club's bigger pond. The ice was 5" and good still solid.







here's my last fish of the day and hopefully not ice season but either way it was fun while it lasted


----------



## AtticaFish

Brought home enough 7.5" to 8" bluegill for a meal, but nothing outstanding. Pretty much all the marks disappeared around noon.


----------



## ErieEye

Well I hate to say it, spring fevers really kicking in, but it looks like we're going to have safe ice again on a few of fostorias reservoirs. Res 5 is completely froze with what looks to be 2" of ice. Res 6 is about 1/3 open. Reservoirs 1 and 4 are completely iced over. Numbers 2 and 3 still have a few open spots. So it looks like you guys wanting to get another round of ice fishing in are gonna get your wish.


----------



## AtticaFish

I'm not getting too excited yet, but sure looking like there is a possibility. Hard forme to believe anything around here will be fishable on Saturday. Sunday better. Good thing is, I did notice what ponds i pass on my way to work all look like good black ice and the snow is just blowing off of them for the most part.


----------



## thistubesforu

Just checked Resthaven pond 10 it had 1.5-2" of ice. Beaver creek res as of yesterday afternoon was 50% ice covered. Hoping to get out somewhere Monday if not around here I'll head to Michigan.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yeah, Monday will be even better. I foresee another sick day in my near future. Just looked at the forecast and temps don't look like they are going as high as they first thought by middle of the week. By the looks of the forecast right now, this ice should stick with us till next weekend too.


----------



## laynhardwood

I am hoping Bellevue 4 has enough Ice by next weekend. I had a good time last time I fished it.


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out and looked at both Attica reservoirs. Old one has a little over 2" but could see a bunch of cracks running the entire width that looked like they were wet. New reservoir has an open hole out in the middle and lots of geese keeping it open. Only took 1 hit with the bar so didn't even bother measuring.

Any one know how Bellevue is?


----------



## thistubesforu

Plan on checking it in the am I'll post what I find out.


----------



## AtticaFish

thistubesforu said:


> Plan on checking it in the am I'll post what I find out.


Text me and let me know if you do, thinking of heading up there too but wasn't sure if anyone would be around.


----------



## laynhardwood

Man if it wasn't Valentine's Day I would be there also


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Anyone check Bellevue?


----------



## AtticaFish

Put a hole in Bellevue #4 on Sunday morning. Hole i cut was maybe 3" at most. Lots of wet lines/cracks out a little farther. Looked like farthest corner from ramp might be open, lots of geese over there. Other spots looked like they could have froze later than others, there were small ice ridges from wind blown ice. Didn't go out far, but spudding around the closest wet ice, bar went through easily with 1 hit. Not enough for me but others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

For any of you guys up for a drive, the Irish Hills in MI has plenty of ice. No issues on many lakes up there.


----------



## nightranger

Bucket Mouth said:


> For any of you guys up for a drive, the Irish Hills in MI has plenty of ice. No issues on many lakes up there.


are you saying that from personal experience or just because this is ice fishing ground zero. I,ve been up there several times in the past 3 weeks and the ice is only 1" thicker than nw ohio.many of the spring fed lakes are separating or getting really thin right near shore,the lakes are thick in the middle.most fishing spots that are good are either private or limited access( too far to drag all my stuff with no snow to pad my sled)devils,wamplers, and bird all have sketchy areas to watch out for-not sure I,d try it with all this solar.


----------



## Raylaser

Nightranger, I can say from personal experience and from boots on the ground there (friends and family) that lakes in the Irish Hills area and those in the Brighton or Oakland County area have good ice. As has been stated many times and is always worth repeating "No Ice is ever SAFE" obviously you use common sense and with the variations in weather and based on whether or not a lake is spring fed etc etc etc. you have to take caution. But compared to NW Ohio, those areas are much more likely to be fishable thru the weekend (obviously some better than others). If you are interested in more intel go to the Michigan Sportsman page and read the threads there from those who are fishing in that area as we speak (or uh type). LOL!


----------



## laynhardwood

I'm on Bellevue 4 now I have cut some holes off the ramp and out towards the south eastern corner and every hole I have cut the ice is 4".. I'm not saying the ice is completely safe but I'm fishing as I type this if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## fisherboy

As Ray says the Irish Hills has safe ice. Was up to a lake near Adrian today. While fishing was slow I did get my limit of gills. 8" of ice.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I fished on 6-7" of ice last Friday.


----------

